# Camo dipping



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

Does anyone have any ideas of where I can get A bow dipped or change camo?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Isnt Tarjac on The Island?


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

Could not find any info on him.


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

www.camo-solutions.com
www.h2oimaging.com
www.tarjac.com


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Tarjac; 

The have fricking PINK Mossy Oak! WAY cool! (not for me of course.....)

Address: 2241 NYS Rt. 414 
Waterloo, NY 13165 

Telephone: 315.539.8524 

Fax: 315.539.8527


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

We can dip camo for you.














Scott
www.Northwesthydroprint.com


----------



## tomcat8794 (Oct 13, 2007)

Had Tarjac do my envy. Did a great job had it done in mossy oak winter pattern bow and stabilizers. Very nice people there I delt with April she was very helpful with any questions and the expidited service was fast. Had the bow back in less than a week. Shipped it out thursday morning got it back the following thursday. Hope this helps.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

NWHydroprint said:


> We can dip camo for you.
> View attachment 343790
> 
> View attachment 343791
> ...



What camo is that riser?


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

Predator Deception Green: http://www.northwesthydroprint.com/PredatorGreenBows.gif


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

escpen said:


> Predator Deception Green: http://www.northwesthydroprint.com/PredatorGreenBows.gif


Thanks ~ it looks good.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Moose Ridge Coatings has tons of customs powdercoating and duracoating options, you think of it, Rob can probably do it!

www.mooseridgecoatings.com


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is the Deception Green with a tan base.







Here is Preadator Deception Brown







Scott


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*camo dipping*

i Have used tarjac for everything from bows to rifles they do an excellent job. just got a rifle back i had done in the new apg looks amazing sorry i dont have any pics.


----------



## PSEshooter12 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'ved used Camo Solutions in NC Arkansas. Don Mullis work is exceptional. He carry's all the popular patterns in camo. 20 in stock camo patterns. His finishes are durable and smooth, here's a few iteams he done for me and my son
My son's 20 ga. pump....Next Camo "G-1"








My shotgun......Mothwing "Spring Mimicry"
















and my Marlin .22 Mag Stock.... Mothwing "Fall Classic"
He's about 6 to 8 weeks out on turn around, I would think cause of his turn around time is of that time frame, he must be good at what he does.
Here's his site... 
http://www.camo-solutions.com/


----------



## smitty72 (Jan 29, 2006)

check out www.camoent.com they did 2 rifles for me :wink:


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Has anyone had a bow done in Max 1? I see that tarjac offers it, kind of tempting for a refurbish job on the old ultratec.


----------



## PSEshooter12 (Jan 27, 2008)

I had my older PSE dipped by Camo Solutions. I had him dip it in Next Camo "G-1"
He even has a little decal that has all the bow information like: Make of Bow, Set Draw Length,String ID, Peak Weight, Let Down%. 
Here my old PSE Polaris after Don from Camo Solutions dipped it.








































The print of the camo is clean & crisp


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*this is cool*

This is cool


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes it is!! Who did that job? It would look great on a bowfishing rig.


----------



## blkbird (May 25, 2004)

NWHydroprint! They did a longbow for me just in time to put it under the X-Mas tree for my oldest son. Wish I had a pic.


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Here are the pics of Blkbird's long bow.







Here is the long bow on my 6X6 Roosevelt Bull







Scott


----------



## ddworkm (Apr 4, 2006)

*Anybody have the new APG pattern available??*

Looking to do my 10ga in apg or ap or even max-4 anyone have this available?/


----------



## ddworkm (Apr 4, 2006)

*Its ok that im blind right??*

NM on above post found it on Tarjac!!


----------

